# Sette tazze di tè



## Leda (25 Luglio 2012)

La prima tazza bacia via la mia sete,
e la mia solitudine è placata dalla seconda.
La terza assume il valore di antichi manoscritti,
e la quarta esilia i miei problemi.
Il mio corpo diventa leggero con la quinta,
e la sesta rimanda parole dagli immortali.
Ma la settima - oh settima tazza - se ti bevo, 
un vento dispiega le mie ali verso le sacre isole.
*

Lu Tong (795-835 d.C.)


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (25 Luglio 2012)

Grazie grazie grazie grazie grazie grazie grazie 

Amo il the


----------



## Leda (25 Luglio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt4717 ha detto:
			
		

> Grazie grazie grazie grazie grazie grazie grazie
> 
> Amo il the


Prego prego prego prego prego prego prego... Anch'io lo adoro ^^


----------

